# Your last CD purchase?



## arloskay (Sep 5, 2007)

I just bought a CD yesterday for the first time in a long time. I can't even remember the previous time I bought a CD for myself, it's been that long... Mind you, I already have about 1200 CDs (and have had more than that, but have sold several over the years), so there's not much left that I would want to buy. I don't really listen to new music too much anymore, especially since I had kids, so I just stopped buying CDs. Gee, maybe I'm to blame for the drop in sales?


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

Last one I buy it's been a while for me too, since I already got all the album that I wanted... But as good as I remember, I think it is BLUE RODEO (greatest hits)


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...just picked up springsteen's "magic".

first cd i have purchased in years (i collect into live performance dvds).

it will probably grow on me, but i definitely prefer his solo work.

-dh


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Last CD purchase was the New Hendrix box set, the one with the purple paisley velveteen cover. A lot of tracks from the London studio recordings. There are some different takes on some of his classical songs, for Jimi fans it is a must to hear... The last DVD purchase was the David Gilmour Live at Royal Albert Hall. Crosby and Nash on backup vocals, Bowie singing Comfortably numb and Gilmour playing some of his finest. Great DVD.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*Hmmm*

Don't buy may Cd's anymore either. Last CD was Linkin Park Minutes to Midnight and CD?DVD was NEil YOung Massey Hall. As I was looking at it I was questioning myself. "How many versions of these songs do I need" however, well worth it cause when he got to the chorus of Old Man I got chills. + It was very funny for my two year old to proclaim "I don't wanna watch the Caveman" when I had the DVD on! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I still buy a lot of new CD's but mostly in the form of downloads from iTunes. I have most of my favorite classics and while "good music" seems hard to find nowadays there is a lot out there. The last ones I bought were Foo Fighters - Echoes, Silence, Patience & Grace and Freddie King's Greatest Hits. Last DVD was The White Stripes Under Blackpool Lights. 

The newest David Gilmour DVD is on my Xmas wish list - in case anyone is wondering...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Foo Fighters - Echoes, Silence, Patience & Grace
> The newest David Gilmour DVD is on my Xmas wish list - in case anyone is wondering...


How is the Foo's? I'm a bit hesitant as I didn't really dig the last double cd.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Joe Bonamassa's "Sloe Gin". I've been snapping up a lot of the older stuff from Amazon as well. John Mayall, Peter Green and the like. The prices are great on the music I am interested in. I've got my eye on "Shrine 69" and "Diary Of A Band" for my next ones.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

J S Moore said:


> Joe Bonamassa's "Sloe Gin". I've been snapping up a lot of the older stuff from Amazon as well. John Mayall, Peter Green and the like. The prices are great on the music I am interested in. I've got my eye on "Shrine 69" and "Diary Of A Band" for my next ones.


Same here! I have all of Bonamassa'a stuff including Sloe Gin. I also buy a lot from Amazon Marketplace (new and used) and have recently picked up Peter Green - Robert Johnson Songbook. I want to get some old Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac. 

Starbuck50 -

I like it alot, especially The Pretender - it has a lot of energy. As for the rest of the album, I'm still trying to take it all in. I thought the double CD was ok but mostly listened to Disc 1.


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

I take my first answer out... The last Cd purchased after thinking about it is Eric Clapton Me and Mr. Johnson Blues album .... 100% sure difinitly this time.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Bought Metallica's Kill 'Em All and Master of Puppets last week for the second time. Still don't know where my original ones went...


----------



## arloskay (Sep 5, 2007)

I had to put mine in alphabetical order, with over 1200 CDs I could never find anything when I was looking for it. Sometimes I still can't find something, but that's usually because the wife doesn't put it back where it's supposed to go...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just got back from Costco where I bought the new ACDC compilation DVD "Plug Me In". Should be fun to watch.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't have enough CDs to alphabetize... besides which, even if I alphabetized them once, they'd go out of order again when I started looking for stuff and taking stuff out. 

Last CDs I purchased... Jimmy Eat World's "Chase This Light" and Armor For Sleep's "Smile for the Camera".


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Last time I bought one was through CDBaby. Even though we had a $0.68 dollar at the time, the CD still cost only 2/3 of what it did up here.

CDBaby rocks!


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I just picked up Floyd's "Ummagumma" & "A Saucerful of Secrets" at HMV today. I've never owned CD copies of those two for some reason.

I don't generally buy a lot of CD's anymore, but for some reason this year I've just gone nuts. Mostly re-masters of old stuff, some more recent indie stuff that I've finally managed to track down, that sort of thing.

The only "current" stuff I've bought lately has been the new ones from the Foo Fighters, Megadeth, QOTSA & Velvet Revolver.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I still buy 1 or 2 CD's a week... 

Yesterday I got Popa Chubby: Electric Chubbyland Vol. 2 & Graham Colton: Drive. Chubby is a bit over the top but I wanted to hear his version of Little Wing (and another version of his San Catri is a bonus).The Graham Colton one is quite good... indie pop/rock stuff.

Pete


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't bought any CD's for a while, but the last one was Jammed! by Phil Keaggy.
It's got some great riffs on it, and some great guitar lines.

Keaggy's recorded a wide variety of styles--this one is all instrumental and is rock with a blues touch. Some of it is Satriani-esque, but of course Phil was doing that sort of thing before Satch was. (This is not meant to put down Joe--just point out something chronologically--he certainly does his own style.)

I really enjoy the CD, and would recommend it to all of you.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds Live at Radio City...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

skydigger said:


> Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds Live at Radio City...


I have the DVD. It's awesome!


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just last night!. 3 Pantera cd's Vulgar display of power, The great southern trendkill and Reinventing the steel. Wish I had gotten the 4 Led Zeppeling cd's I was originally going to Future shop for though. Or AC/DC Plug me in but they only had the 2 disc verison.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Who's Greatest Hits for $3. A United Way buy.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Band of Gypsys - Live at the Fillmore, about 1 hour ago.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Bought Black Label Society's "Shot to Hell" today to replace my promo copy RR sent me.


----------



## Canman (Oct 21, 2007)

*Dont Laugh!*

Prince 3121-Its a great disc by a great musician and artist. The recording quality's right up there and the song writing is excellent as is his guitar playing and...what the....Fragrance? Well Ive only seen the adds.
While other pop stars are flogging music gear Prince is marketing a line of fragrances.
Now just how cool is that! Now you can play guitar and smell good at the same time.
Nothing ceases to amaze me anymore.


(I really did buy the disc and I like it too but I haven't the nerve to try the aftershave):smile:


----------



## AcousticAl (Mar 22, 2007)

Last two CD purchases were at a concert's merchandise table:
Weakerthans -- 'Left and Leaving'
The Sadies-- 'Live at Lee's Palace' (many guest appearances)

I still haven't made the switch to mp3's. I feel like a fool for still spending so much money on CDs. I'm a 'late to adopt new technology' kinda guy.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Great thread, those mosaic boxes look great!:bow:

I've never bought anything at walmart, sorry Mr Henley

....that last three were together. J Bonamassa, Robben Ford and Gary Moore (bonding most with the first two although while the Bonamassa record is smokin' hot musically, there are many noticable clips due to aggressive mastering that should be left for Britney and 50cent).

also got the Foreigner DVD, it wasn't expensive so I figured what the heck.....its awesome!!! Jason Bonham kills nb. the video is not a high budget affair and they're playing at dusk as part of a headbanger festival so it isn't the typical concert video with the models in the first 3 rows and all.

Andy


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

Opeth - Ghost Reveries (to replace my almost worn out version & get the version with the DVD and the Deep Purple cover)

Last "new to me" CD I bought was Dream Theater - Systematic Chaos.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Echoes, Silence, Patience & Grace by the Foo Fighters.

Pretty good CD, one or two nirvana-esque songs.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I recently picked up Robben Ford's new one called "Truth" and David Grissom's "Loud Music".


----------



## Betz-ya (Nov 6, 2006)

the last CD I bought (about 10 months ago) was
Skindred-Babylon
:rockon2:


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I received an order a couple of weeks ago:
Level 42 - "Best of/Millennium Collection" Meh... not what I thought.
Level 42 - Retroglide - Much better
Stompin Tom Connors - Souvenirs
Best of Taj Mahal


Yes, I get weird looks when I go CD shopping...
best ever: George Thorogood and Yanni in the same purchase...
(The Yanni was a gag-gift.)

I'm on the lookout for a good price on the Robert Plant, Alison Krauss release..


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Oopps! Reading back thruogh the threads I was reminded that the last CD I bought was at a concert: Roger Hodgson - Open The Door
Pretty good stuff on that disc.

Concert was great too - with a full orchestra, he has a few different songs in there that he doesn't do in his solo+1 gig


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Harvest said:


> Opeth - Ghost Reveries (to replace my almost worn out version & get the version with the DVD and the Deep Purple cover)
> 
> Last "new to me" CD I bought was Dream Theater - Systematic Chaos.


Did you get the new Opeth yet? I think it maybe just came out today. I just saw it at HMV at lunch. I guess it's a live one (2CD's). 

I was hesitant to buy it as I wasn't crazy about Ghost Reveries myself. Damnation was really good though. I just can't take too much of the the growly vocals.

Pete


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

I didn't get the Roundhouse tapes yet. Maybe tomorrow. From the tracklisting, it's a much better representation of what Opeth is really about than the Lamentations DVD. I didn't really like the growly vocals either when I first started listening to them, but they've grown on me and I think they fit the tone/mood of the music pretty well.


----------



## trevorthegreat (Nov 26, 2007)

last cd i bought was Coheed and cambria:No world for tomorrow
last cd i got was probably dream theater:6 degrees of inner turbulance :rockon2:
both are great rock out cds


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I just bought Raising Sand by Robert Plant and Alison Krauss. I'm really enjoying it - very atmospheric, lots of tremolo guitars, reminds me a bit of Daniel Lanois or Ry Cooders stuff. The standout for me though is Alison Krauss's voice - what a thing of beauty: 

http://www.amazon.ca/Raising-Sand-Robert-Plant/dp/B000UMQDHC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1196182274&sr=1-1


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

haven't bought any for years..but did pick up hank williams III(rd) ....something, something...to hell? geeze just listened to it saturday...bought it on a lark and although country is not my cup of tea...really enjoy giving it a listen...traditional sort of hank williams, excellent musicians with raunchy lyrics
there are a few new releases by old classic bands if I ever get out of town to a music store.
honestly have not heard of a lot of artists in the previous posts.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I haven't bought a CD since last boxing day. I had replace my Nirvana Nevermind my daughter got a hold of it.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just bought 8 cd's from amazon!

Black Sabbath: Sabbath Bloody Sabbath, Mob Rules and Heaven and Hell
Pantera: Far Beyond Driven, Live 101% proof and Cowboys from Hell
AC/DC: Who Made Who and Blow Up Your Video

The Pantera and AC/DC cd's I bought completed all the cd's I need for them both! so that is awesome!

total came to 83 bucks which was pretty good for 8 cd's

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just bought an old Gentle Giant album from CD plus.

Giant for a Day


It cost me $13. delivered to my door.

There are several very nice tracks and all acoustic guitars on the album wee provided by Norman Guitars from Quebec. GREAT acoustic sounds.

It's an album I used to love in the 80s. Still sounds great to me.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Last CD purchase was the New Hendrix box set, the one with the purple paisley velveteen cover. A lot of tracks from the London studio recordings. There are some different takes on some of his classical songs, for Jimi fans it is a must to hear... The last DVD purchase was the David Gilmour Live at Royal Albert Hall. Crosby and Nash on backup vocals, Bowie singing Comfortably numb and Gilmour playing some of his finest. Great DVD.


Got that set when it came out. Love that Astroman tune.

Dig.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Recieved Rush's Snakes and Arrows for father's day. Love it and their best album since Moving Pictures.

Picked up Velvet Revolver's Contraband last week. Good solid rock.

Listened to those albums more than any this year.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I hadnt bought a cd in ages, but picked up a couple of Dokken Live import cds off an auction site last month....George Lynch and Reb Beach!


----------



## Fluffy (May 7, 2006)

vinyl man myself, buy very few cd's last one was Rodrigo y Gabriela a very entertaining guitar duo.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I haven't bought a CD in a while...but I just got Caspian - _The Four Trees_ vinyl:










Only 200 pressed! I'm super excited...


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Ive never bought a CD...sounds weird but my brother has thousands of CD's and is a huge music collector so I just go over to his place and tape what i want to hear/learn on guitar plus I find it easier to learn a song from tape in regards to rewinding...I dont really do it much anymore because i write my own music now and rarley learn other peoples music now plus there are no bands I like anymore either...have not really liked any mainstream music and or bands since the 80's sadly enough...video did kill the radio star.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm gonna be getting Guns N Roses Use Your Illusions I & II, AC/DC back in black to complete my AC/DC collection and an AC/DC Bio called: AC/DC Maximum Rock & Roll. The ultimate story of the world greatest rock and roll band.

Looks like a good book at 496 page hard cover book for 20 bucks!

Havnt orderd it yet, but just wanted to share since it will be a future cd purchase!
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey all....
It makes me somewhat sad to see some of my favorites now hitting the bargin bins in places like zellers...
just picked up a 3 cd set of BB King....for 2 bucks.....a score in my books...
I hardly doubt that they could package it for 2 bucks....let alone pay the artist ....

Auger


----------



## trevorthegreat (Nov 26, 2007)

Dream theater scenes from New York (3 disk)
and i also got dream theater 6 degrees of inner turbulance


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Made a huge buy today at a pawn shop

12 Alice Cooper cd's
Love it to death
Killer
greatest hits
billion dallor baby
welcome to my nightmare
goes to hell
constrictor
raise your fist and yell
hey stoopid
the last temptation 
classicks 
and the life and crimes of alice cooper

All of the mint!

and I also got Dio
Holy diver and the last in line. Also AC/DC Let there be rock 2 disc live from paris. The guy had Volts and Live from Atlantic Studio's but I didnt wanna spend anymore

Both my orders from amazon got messed up so I just got my money back. Spend 50 bucks at the pawn and a couple more on a dvd and some vhs.

and Tomorrow I'm gonna place an order at A&B Sound for:

AC/DC
Back in black
who made who
blow up your video

Pantera
Cowboys from hell
far beyond driven
and Official Live 101% proof

Black Sabbath 
Heaven and hell
and Mob rules!

Order comes out to 85.92 which is exacly what I have left!

At the momment I'm glad my orders from Amazon got mixed up! mwahaha! lol

peace
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

went out yesterday to buy the soundtrack to "black snake moan', couldn't find it.

instead bought Bruce Springsteen's "Magic" and Robert Cray "the definitive collection"


any suggestions for some acoustic blues stuff out there guys/gals//


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

The Saturday before New Years we went to a small bar in Oakville called the Moonshine Cafe. There was a blues guitarist playing there with a drummer and a bass player.
They put on an awesome show and he had cds there for sale from another concert he did at the Moonshine Cafe so I bought one.
His name is Mike Branton 

Mark


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I have purchased quite a few cds lately and have looked to purchase more. The big problem is actually finding what I want as choice is becoming very limited.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

It's been a while since I bought actual physical CDs, I get my music online nowadays. I don't get just one song, I get full albums. The last physical CD I got I think was The Complete Studio Recording by Charlie Christian (4 CDs). I like to have the line notes for things like that.


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

I buy most of my Cd's in used Cd stores. I love the hunt for rare and odd Cds. So in that vein, I bought a Taste CD. It is a Live album from 1971, featuring Rory Gallagher - may he rest in peace! Fabulous powerhouse trio recorded at Montreux Jazz Festival in early 70's.


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

Hit HMV the other day and picked up Big Wreck - The Pleasure and the Greed.


----------



## mikerockstar (Jan 7, 2008)

Hit HMV in Prince George today, had a $25 giftcard. Got 3 CDs:

Every Time I Die - The Big Dirty
Killswitch Engage - As Daylight Dies
Coheed & Cambria - No World For Tomorrow


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

On a whim I just picked up Raising Sand by Robert Plant and Alison Krauss. I'm really impressed by how well their voices compliment each other. They sound really good to together. And yeah...Alison is just wonderful, again.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I walked into the local Sunrise records and saw a whole rack of CDs for $9.99 that included two CDs from each artist! I picked up London Calling and Combat Rock by The Clash as well as Rage Against the Machine's first and Evil Empire. The CD package is stripped down to only an image of the front covers of each album and no liner notes other than track listing. I normally like the liner notes and cover art but $9.99 for a two CD package is hard to beat if you just want the tunes! If they'd been pricing things like that all along then downloads wouldn't have taken as huge a bite out of their business IMHO.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*omg*

Picked up Kenny Wayne Sheppard's "10 days out" cd and dvd... one word...

awesome 1!!!


last night picked up the soundtrack to "Black Snack Moan"...


These two cds are why I listen to blues.. ( but I can't believe I a have bought four cds in one month !!!!!)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"Give Peace A Chance!" 15 anti-war and protest classics dedicated to John Lennon featuring Robert Plant, Richard Thompson, Roy Harper, Steve Earl, Robert Wyatt and more...It came with UNCUT magazine, about $14. Very cool.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

